# Jesus Speaks to Heads of Households, Parts 1-3



## Dr. Bob Gonzales (Jan 31, 2010)

Pastor and Professor John Reuther has recently posted a three-part series in which he addresses the subject of godly leadership as it applies both to the home and also to the church. This is a helpful series for those who are (or will be) fathers and/or pastors. 

Jesus Speaks to Heads of Households, Part 1

Jesus Speaks to Heads of Households, Part 2

Jesus Speaks to Heads of Households, Part 3

Your servant,


----------

